# General Thank You (contains picture)



## Kyohazard (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello all, 
A couple weeks ago I noticed that a pigeon had laid claim to my balcony and set up a nest, and in said nest were two eggs. I knew nothing about pigeons other than your generaly uninformed masses info. You know, Diseased dirty vermin. Well I ventured forth into the net to learn myself up some, Because no matter what I could not bring myself to do anything to harm some little baby birdies. In my travels I came across this board and found an older message from someone with almost the exact same situation. Well the info passed onto him help me a schwack. Without even having to post and ask I had learned a lot and as of today the nest contains two little freshly hatched babies.










I have christened them River and Simon. 

I just wanted to post and thank you all for this site, the info and to share baby pictures


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

I'm so glad you found our site informative, and thank you for treating the pigeons with dignity and respect.

The picture speaks volumes! I have never seen pigeons build such a wonderful nest. River and Simon are just adorable. 

Please ask any questions you may not have found any answer for, and thanks again for keeping a caring eye out on the little ones.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

How wonderful. Thank you for allowing these little ones to live. You'll learn that they are not vermin but great birds. Your pictures are really good and thank you so much for sharing this event.

Maggie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & Welcome,
What a couple doll babies you have there. Too precious.  
I love your photo. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.

Many thanks, as well, for helping to keep these adorable babies safe.
Please keep us posted on how they are doing. If you have the time, we would love to see pictures of them growing up. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, they are just so cute. I miss babies, they are adorable and so much fun to watch them grow.

Thank you for letting the babies hatch on your balcony and thank you for sharing the pic.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your story and pic. That is truly wonderful feedback for this 
forum  .Treesa's point about the nest is right on, that's gotta be the best made nest I've seen, and adorable little babies. Hope you keep us posted on their progress.

Best,

fp


----------



## Kyohazard (Nov 8, 2005)

It's only been a short time but I've really grown to love having the nest out there. I have another pic of Momma in the nest. this is taken the same day as the previous baby pic.








Everybody seems to be impressed about their nest, do pigeons usually have poor homemaking skills? 

I am curious though, should I put some feed out for them? Or will that just attract other pigeons thus causing territorial issues?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kyohazard, 

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the great pictures of the happy family

Yes, usually pigeons constuct mediocre nests containing some twigs, pine needles and leaves thrown together and they think it's fine and complete. This nest looks very sturdy, quite bulky and well put together!

You could put out a dish of seed on your balcony for the parent birds and I'm sure it would be greatly appreciated. Is there a way you can put it fairly close to the nest and hidden from view from other pigeons passing by? If you can keep the dish hidden from other pigeons somehow, this would be the best thing.

Anyway, thanks again for the pictures and for your compassion towards these pigeons.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

awww...  Im jealous! I want to watch baby birds grow again. I raised my baby from an egg and I loved it even though it was so hard to do. 

I can already see the look on my hubby's face when i show him the picture and give him the puppy dog face  He isnt sure if my baby likes him yet, when he is on the computer she will fly out and land on his head every time. I think she does it because she likes to watch his reaction but he thinks she has darker intentions  

Congrats on the new neighbors. Im sure it will be a wonderful experience for you to see.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

They are just to cute! Think of all the fun you will have watching them grow up!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thats a great looking nest, looks big, solid and cosy

everytime i come to this forum, I keep liking pigeons ,more and more


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Kyohazard*

The nest your pigeons built reminds of a pigeon nest at Arizona State University. I wrote the story of A Pigeon Called Peter: Starting a Dynasty in the PIGEON STORY section of this site.

I called Peter Pied Piper the Frank Lloyd Wright of the pigeon world! In a window ledge, he built the BIGGEST pigeon nest! I was so impressed, I contacted Project Pigeon Watch at Cornell University and was told that, indeed, his nest was quite extraodinary (Cindy-AZwhitefeather-took pictures that we sent to them).

I named this nest the "mansion." When he and his mate decided to raise more pigeons, he built a "cottage" nest 2 windows over! Then, about a year later, when his progeny were taking the various good windows, he built a smaller nest next to the "mansion" in the same window! By the time I retired, he and his mate(s) had hatched over 15 babies!

None of his other nests equaled the mansion. 

As of a few months ago, he was still going strong and so were most of his grownup babies!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, 

LOL, very interesting, cute and fascinating story of this "mansion" and "cottage nests

Perhaps over time, pigeons will evolve/adapt to start building bigger and better nests as it becomes necessary for them to do so.


----------



## Kyohazard (Nov 8, 2005)

*new baby picture*

New picture of the babies


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kyohazard, 

The babies are looking GOOOD Seems like their parents not only have a handle on perfecto nest building but superfluous chick rearing as well, those two squabs look well taken care of


Thanks for the new pictures!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, the babies are coming along nicely. They are so cute at that age.
Thank you for the update and it is wonderful that you allowed them to live.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi kyohazard,

Thanks for your attention to the youngster.

What great looking chicks, we appreciate the update.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Waaaay To Go!*

Lookin' good! Can't wait to see what they will look like when they grow all their feathers!

Parents may lay more eggs as soon as the squabs are older! That's what Peter Pied Piper and his mate did! Watch out for a "dynasty!" LOL


----------



## Kyohazard (Nov 8, 2005)

*growing up fast*

Greetings again, figured I would give updated pic of my babies 
I didn't figure they would grow up so fast.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Of course, I just love them! I know you're enjoying watching them grow. It appears they are extremely well cared for by the parents. I love the little one on the right being shy - they kinda scrunch their heads down between their shoulders.

Thank you. Maggie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are absolutely beautiful!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! Just gorgious!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*That nest reminds me*

of a fortress! So strong and sturdy! The babies are really looking GREAT!

Keep the updates comin'!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

They are so cute! 

Denise


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they're growing up fast


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kyohazard, 

Thank you once again for the updated picture They sure do look like a very well cared for pair. I'm glad you are enjoying watching the pigeons on your balcony and are letting them do their thing in peace. They do grow very quickly and before you know it, they'll be gone.

Continue taking and posting pictures for us please


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> ...I love the little one on the right being shy - they kinda scrunch their heads down between their shoulders...
> Maggie


Yeah, like that makes them invisible.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

If they close their eyes the camera dissapears and they are safe 

Hi Kyohazard,
I only just dropped by the feral section and found this thread... what beautiful pigeons these little ones are turning out to be.
Thanks so much for sharing and letting these beautiful pigeons have a chance to grow up safely. Indeed pigeons are not vermin...this is only a bad general opinion...infact as I am sure you are noticing from having them on your balcony...pigeons are beautiful caring gentle birds, just like their close relatives the doves (the bird of peace).
Thanks for the great pics...be careful...you may feel the need tostart building lofts and start to keep some pigeons as pets yourself soon after this experience 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Kyohazard (Nov 8, 2005)

*Updated pictures*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi kyohazard,

Sure are pretty babies....and from what I see on the one, he has a belly full...

I'm glad they are doing so well and getting plenty to eat.

Thanks for updating with a pic.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

They have grown up nicely! Thanks again for the pictures and update


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, they grow up so fast! I'm sure you've been enjoying watching their progress. Thank you, Kyohazard, for continuing to provide us with updates and pictures.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Great Picture Updates!*

Such handsome birds! Won't be long before they will be starting their own families! Mmmm, maybe they will bring their mates back to start another nest!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the new pictures. They are the cutest little fellows. You just want to pick them up and hug them.

Seeing these babies I want to ask a question of everyone - something I ought to know but don't. Is there always a male and female?  

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Seeing these babies I want to ask a question of everyone - something I ought to know but don't. Is there always a male and female?  Maggie


This question has been much discussed on the doves-pigeons list and the consensus of the experts there is that there is not always a male and female. I have no scientific references regarding this .. just the experience of some of the breeders on this other list.

Terry


----------

